# Compact Street Shooter with crazy fast auto focus



## sanjosedave (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a compact street shooter with crazy fast auto focus and would like to hear your real-world suggestions.

In my kit today, I have a G11, D60 and a Mamiya 7

With a crazy fast focus on a compact body, there are some of the other filters that will guide me:

-excellent IQ (for the size)
- articulated screen
- sharp lens/sharp lens availability
-SD card
-ability to use an intervalomiter
-Macro
-Short minimum focus on wide/normal
-fixed lens ok
-shirt pocketable
-RAW

Thinking maybe the Sony Rx100, (RX1 if I win in Vegas) don't know enough about the Canon Mirror


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 1, 2012)

the word "Crazy fast" to me sounds like you need the latest M4/3.

GF3, GX-1, EM-5, etc....


----------



## sdsr (Oct 1, 2012)

I borrowed a friend's Sony RX100 over a weekend and was greatly impressed by the quality of the photos it took compared to other pocket digital cameras I've used/owned, especially in low light, where it gives crop-dslrs a run for their money. But while it's certainly not slow at focusing, the one I borrowed was still not as fast as a dslr at starting up, focusing or (at least if you shoot in RAW as I was doing) time-lag between shots - though for all I know, it's better at all those things than any other pocket camera.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 1, 2012)

If you can give up on "shirt pocketable" and the articulated screen, the 5DIII with a Shorty McForty is far and away the best option for all your other requirements. Depending on what the autofocus on the 6D turns out to be like in the real world, that may be an option as well that saves a bit on size, weight, and money.

b&


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 2, 2012)

Canon 5Dmk3 with voitlander 20mm f3.5 SLII

set it to f8 infinity focus on the lens (hard stop) Pretty much everything from 1.5m away from you and beyond will be in focus

adjust shutter and iso as needed


----------

